# Solved: Norton Security Scan



## jjoek (Jul 15, 2007)

Along with another program I downloaded Norton Security Scan. After deciding I did not need it, I can not remove it. The Windows XP Control panel "add and remove program", and the Norton Removal Tool have failed. The program appears twice a week as I had originally scheduled it, but will no longer function. I only want to remove it completely now.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
This is what I used to remove Norton that came pre-loaded on a laptop.
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

I hope this is of use?

Richard.


----------



## jjoek (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the Norton Removal Tool which failed repeatedly.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

My apologies, I'll move over and let others advise you.

Richard.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Have a look at Revo Uninstaller; http://www.revouninstaller.com/ Be sure to read all the instructions carefully as this program can make changes to the Registry, but you are given the option as to how aggressive its uninstallation is.


----------



## jjoek (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you, TOGG. This seems to have eliminated this persistent problem.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

jjoek,
I'm pleased that it's solved. I've got Revo but didn't realise it was as powerful as that so I'll certainly keep that in mind next time someone asks.

Richard.


----------

